# Jönköping, Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping is a city in southern Sweden with 89 396 inhabitants (2010). It is the 9th most populous city of Sweden. Jönköping is situated by the southern end of Sweden's second largest lake, Vättern. The original town Jönköping has grown together with Huskvarna and Norrahammar forming a contiguous urban area, since 1971 wholly within the same municipality.
The city is the seat of Jönköping Municipality which has a population of 128 305 (2011), and also the seat of Jönköping County which has a population of 331 539 (2006). Jönköping is the seat of a district court and a court of appeal as well as the Swedish National Courts Administration. It is also the seat of the Swedish Board of Agriculture.
The urban area of Jönköping today includes the eastern industrial town of Huskvarna, with which it has grown together.
A major fair and exhibition center, Elmia is also located in Jönköping, with fairs including Elmia Wood, the world’s largest forestry fair. Elmia’s fairs are also the biggest of their kind in Europe for subcontractors, trucks, caravans and railways. Since 2001, Elmia has also been the site of the world's largest LAN party, DreamHack with two events every year, Dreamhack Summer and Dreamhack Winter.
The climate in Jönköping is humid continental (Köppen Dfb) with long, cold winters and short, warm summers.


Jönköping par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


Jönköping aerial photograph par adrian, acediscovery, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindahlniclas/8588357580/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna-Jönköping by night.... by nikon7001, on Flickr


Jönköping by night by Perakowskij, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

In daytime:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093476827/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093471039/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vätterstranden-Huskvarna by nikon7001, on Flickr


Floating ice under Bymarken par booka17, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigi_teodonio/6068722597/in/set-72157627367373997/


Is över Munksjön par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


Jönköping by night 1 par Simon Lindström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sofia church/Sofia kyrka which dominates the skyline of the city:


Sofia Church par Entons, sur Flickr


Sofia Kyrkan, Jönköping par S Walker, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fontän i parken i Jönköping par @MarreAremann, sur Flickr


Dark Skies par jd.eriksson, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. My grandmother was born in Malmö but she lived most of her youth in Jönköping back in the 50s before she came to Peru. I had never been or even seen pictures of the place before. It looks nice.


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! Scandinavia <3


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

dj4life said:


> In daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty city with amazing nature .. thanks @dj4life .. for sharing ..


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rådhusparken:


Rådhusparken par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


2013-05-20 par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake Vättern and Jönköping:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldholms/8416586286/lightbox/


Vättern by night par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


Vättern by night par msitua, sur Flickr

+ http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavlindqvist/8764394490/ (a short video)

Vättern - one of the largest lakes in Sweden and Europe:


DSC_1234 par bramfalk, sur Flickr


DSC_1599 par bramfalk, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Piren i Jönköping by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great pictures of Jönköping. kay:




dj4life said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093471039/


It must be the clouds and the hilly landscape at the back of this pic that I believe gives Jönköping a little bit resemblence of Reykjavik.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you, Hasse! Yep, the location of Jönköping, indeed, makes it look interesting (like Reykjavik, etc.).


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A cycling road and a view over Jönköping:


DSCF0734 par dekman-jkpg, sur Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

dj4life said:


> Lake Vättern and Jönköping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow :cheers:


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*By Karl Larsson*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karl_larsson/9117594053/

*By Karl Larsson*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karl_larsson/9117590501/

*By Karl Larsson*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnight Twilight - Vättern 2 by Jacob Lampe, on Flickr


Midnight Twilight - Vättern 1 by Jacob Lampe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Regn och sol över Jönköping by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


Jönköping 2012 Innenstadt by Rene Stannarius, on Flickr


Spira 18102011 by lillepv, on Flickr


Stjärnhimmel över Spira by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rådhusparken by night by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SDIM0205 by Michael_ar, on Flickr


SDIM0197 by Michael_ar, on Flickr


Jönköping Sweden by A.Mihailovic, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset Jönköping by Josefine Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wettern_Panorama1 by BankerydsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_1066 by JGustafsson1, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_1045 by JGustafsson1, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Edit


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping Strand par Jacob Lampe, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Night is day by Maria Rosaria Sannino/images and words, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping seen from a distance:


Holding hands by Niklas Börsting, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna (former Husqvarna), a part of the Jönköping-Huskvarna agglomeration:


Huskvarna by night by Josefine Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)

Some more pictures from jönköping








by http://kerstinericssonsfotoblogg.blogspot.se





















by msvenss1 










from wiki


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the credits on these photos (who took these photos)


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please post the credits on these photos (who took these photos)


Sorry i don't know on all of them:nuts:


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)

---


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jon-205 por mpaku2, en Flickr


Jon-167 por mpaku2, en Flickr


Jon-199 por mpaku2, en Flickr


Jon-191 por mpaku2, en Flickr


Jon-256 por mpaku2, en Flickr


----------



## joppa84 (Oct 12, 2013)

By:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Jonkoping/comments/1idbvp/n%C3%A5gra_av_mina_bilder_fr%C3%A5n_j%C3%B6nk%C3%B6ping/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The new bridge by ^Angelo^, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stilla sommarkväll by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr

Åskoväder över Vänern by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jon-02 by mpaku2, on Flickr

Jon-67 by mpaku2, on Flickr

Jon-70 by mpaku2, on Flickr

Jon-84 by mpaku2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Husqvarna by ^Angelo^, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vättern, July 1, 2014 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

~ Share Jönköping~ by lenabirgitta, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gränna:

Brahehus Ruins Sunset - Gränna by eddie gittins, on Flickr

Gränna by eddie gittins, on Flickr

Lake Vättern:

View of Gränna from Brahehus by eddie gittins, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SÖNDAG I JÖNKÖPING 07/09/14 by jpkfotoantonio, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rådhusparken:

2012-07-14 by Giåm, on Flickr

Rådhusparken by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Välkommen på öppet hus på Residenset i Jönköpings län på söndag 14 september. Mer information på vår webb, http://ift.tt/1tqpK5o by lansstyrelsenjonkoping, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping, Småland by Christoph G. Kühne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vättern, July 1, 2014 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr

Jönköping, July 1, 2014 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A piece of Sweden 4 by Sergei-P, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What a great time lapse:






The nigh views of Jönköping... :applause:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SÖNDAG I JÖNKÖPING 07/09/14 by jpkfotoantonio, on Flickr

SÖNDAG I JÖNKÖPING 07/09/14 by jpkfotoantonio, on Flickr

SÖNDAG I JÖNKÖPING 07/09/14 by jpkfotoantonio, on Flickr

SÖNDAG I JÖNKÖPING 07/09/14 by jpkfotoantonio, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping 141024 by lillepv, on Flickr

Munksjön 141013 by lillepv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna habor at night by paaxen, on Flickr

DSCF1304 - Version 2 by lundare, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna panorama by lundare, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping by zippo_robin, on Flickr

Jönköping by bobban25, on Flickr

Jönköping and Photographer by bobban25, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping Tratt by bobban25, on Flickr

Jönköping House by bobban25, on Flickr

Brahehus Front by bobban25, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rådhusparken Jönköping by joohoo00, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dancing Moonlight by Peter Appelin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping december 2014 by joohoo00, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kulturhuset Spira by Peter & Annelie Appelin, on Flickr

Tändsticksområdet Jönköping by Peter & Annelie Appelin, on Flickr

Högskolan i Jönköping / University of Jönköping Sweden by Peter & Annelie Appelin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View Huskvarna by haxarn_ande, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

My town alive by TattooNalleStudio, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Brunnstorp - Huskvarna by pierre.osbeck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Munksjön Jönköping by joohoo00, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikten Huskvarna Jönköping Sweden by StefanOlaison, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Elmia:









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping 2015 by joohoo00, on Flickr

Utsikten Huskvarna Jönköping Sweden by StefanOlaison, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Sofia church/Sofia kyrka which dominates the skyline of the city:
> 
> 
> Sofia Church par Entons, sur Flickr
> ...


A beauty. Unusual and attractive design.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna By Night 04 by cirdale, on Flickr

Huskvarna By Night 02 by cirdale, on Flickr

Huskvarna By Night 03 by cirdale, on Flickr

Huskvarna By Night 02 by cirdale, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

image by Axel Demker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Från Utsikten, Huskvarna. by MustaKissa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikten Huskvarna Jönköping Sweden by StefanOlaison, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora Borealis over lake Vättern:

First time Aurora Borealis by haxarn_ande, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jönköping by night. by Jimmy Creutzberg, on Flickr


----------

